# Samsung Camcorder VP-L870 : Driver for Win 7



## lionheart2205 (Jan 13, 2013)

I've a Samsung Camcorder VP-L870. It's a Hi8 camcorder bought way back in 2003. 

I've a driver CD also to use it for connecting it with PC for transferring video's from camcorder to PC. It used to work well with Windows XP. But now I've installed Win 7 and the drivers do not seem to recognise camcorder when I connect it with PC using USB cable.

I think I might need to update drivers for Win 7. Anyone has any idea where do I get driver / software for this model for Win 7?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely aren't any drivers available. Most vendors provide driver support for OS's that are available at the time hardware is released, and that's it.

In any case, IF there are any drivers, they will be available from the manufacturer. Check the Samsung website or contact their tech support.


----------



## lionheart2205 (Jan 13, 2013)

^^^
You seem to be right. I could not find drivers on web for Windows 7.

I'll have to think about using virtual Win XP 

In any case, I also have Win XP along with Win 7 on my PC. Just wanted to avoid inconvenience of every time changing the boot disk config.


----------

